# RabbiTatt, EZ Tatt, or Ketchum clamp?



## lilangelhotots (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm looking to buy either a tattoo pen or a standard clamp. I will be tattooing dwarfs so which would be better? I don't have many bunnies so I would probably tattoo only a few times a year when the litters are born. 

Anyone have the EZ tatt or RabbiTatt tool? Would you recommend it? Easy to use?

I'm sorry if this has been discussed before, I tried to search but got weird html codes. Anyway, I appreciate any help!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 22, 2008)

I would definitley recommend the EZ Tatt. I can't remember what RabbiTatt looks like, but I'm assuming it's an electric tattoer, similar to the EZ Tatt? I, personally, love the EZ Tatts, don't have one myself, but hoping to get one soon.....They're really great!  

I don't like the clamps  I think they hurt the rabbits to much, and in most of my rabbits I'd have to have the tattoo redone several times because the clamp doesn't work. With the EZ Tatt you can refresh the tattoo whenever needed and it doesn't hurt as bad as the clamp versions do.

Emily


----------



## Revverress (Dec 22, 2008)

I've owned and tattooed with both the Rabbitatt and the EZ Tatt. Honestly, there's not much of a difference between them; the ink that came with the EZ Tatt needed replacing, but besides that, they work the same.

It's a personal preference whether you want to go with a clamp or pen. If your handwriting is bad, or your hand isn't very steady, then you may want to consider a clamp. If you're uncomfortable with clamping your rabbits, then go with the pen. They both have their pros and cons, and while personally I chose the pen, I don't think either is "better" than the other.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's a link to my thread of my husband the vet trying to learn how to Tatt show bunnies..



http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40608&forum_id=8


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Dec 22, 2008)

I love my EZtatt. Most of the rabbits don't seem to mind it. Much better than a clamp.

Roger


----------



## lilangelhotots (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the advice! And thanks for the thread Zin, I was looking for that.I'm definately going to get the Rabbitatt then. Just curious, how often do you have to change the needle? I see lots of replacement needles to purchase.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 22, 2008)

I dunno.. I only use mine for 3 shows a year.. 6 pens a show..and i've had it for 3 years.. and I havn't replaced it yet..


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 22, 2008)

I just replaced a needle and I estimate that I used it on well over200 rabbits. (Besides my rabbits, I do the rabbits for the local 4-H, my local Club members and at shows for anyone that needs help.) Make sure you protect/cover the tip, even when you put it away. And I like to keep it real clean between uses. (Dropping it or banging it on the tip is a sure way to have to replace the needle.)

I do prefer the Rabbitatt (or EZ Tatt)to the clamp style. As mentioned, as long as yourhand is steady enough, I think it's easier on the rabbits. (I've been using an ice cube behind their ear when I tattoo and find that it numbs it nicely and they don't fuss.) And it works fine onmy baby Mini Rex, just have to write smaller than on the Flemish ears! :biggrin2:


----------



## clevername (Dec 23, 2008)

I use EZ-Tat and so far it's been very good to me. It's more expensive than the clamp version but I really think its less stressful on the rabbit.

I use oragel/ambesol to numb the ear surface instead of ice cubes. It seems to be less slippy that way.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 23, 2008)

I had trouble using the Ambesol... it seemed to affect how the tattoo came out. I had letters run (ink ran under the skin) and parts of letters faded ("B" became a "3"!). Please tell me what you do to make it work! 

I also tried Anesthetic Spray (with Benzocaine in it) with the same results. (I can take a photo of it when I get a chance... let me know what I did wrong?) The ice cube is wet (and cold) but I put it on the outside of the ear and wrap the ear around the ice cube and hold it with a small towel or washcloth.


----------



## clevername (Dec 23, 2008)

The ambesol does make things run a bit. I ussually let it sit on the skin for a minute or two then wipe it clear to avoid this.

The oragel comes in paste form too and doesn't make the ink run though.


----------



## CorkysMom (Dec 29, 2008)

I use the batt tatt, we put a thin layer of vaseline on the ear, tattoo it then put some lanacane (i think its called) cream over it when we are done. I think the noise bothers them more than anything. The vaseline for some reason seems to really make the tattoo take nicely.

I hate the clamps, I've seen to many hit a vein and blood squirting all over...and screaming...what an awful sound to hear them scream!


----------

